# Wenn ihr einen Finger auf eure Lasermaus legt und er dann durchstrahl wird könnt ihr euren Puls sehen, wenn ihr die Hand ruhig haltet.



## Docy (7. April 2011)

*Wenn ihr einen Finger auf eure Lasermaus legt und er dann durchstrahl wird könnt ihr euren Puls sehen, wenn ihr die Hand ruhig haltet.*

Das is total cool, mach ich grad in jeder Ladepause.XD (fast)


----------



## moe (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wenn ihr einen Finger auf eure Lasermaus legt und er dann durchstrahl wird könnt ihr euren Puls sehen, wenn ihr die Hand ruhig haltet.*

Bei mir passiert da nix. Ich glaub ich bin tot.


----------



## Amnesia (7. April 2011)

Noch besser, leg mal deinen Finger auf den kaputten Reaktor in Japan und schau dann mal nach deinem puls...


----------



## ReaCT (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wenn ihr einen Finger auf eure Lasermaus legt und er dann durchstrahl wird könnt ihr euren Puls sehen, wenn ihr die Hand ruhig haltet.*

Laser von Lasermäusen sieht man doch (fast) überhaupt nicht


----------



## Lolm@n (7. April 2011)

er meint wohl eine optische maus^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wenn ihr einen Finger auf eure Lasermaus legt und er dann durchstrahl wird könnt ihr euren Puls sehen, wenn ihr die Hand ruhig haltet.*

Naja vielleicht hat seine Maus ja einen Argon-Ionen-Laser und sein angeblicher Puls ist nur das Fingerleuchten durch die Wärmewirkung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wenn ihr einen Finger auf eure Lasermaus legt und er dann durchstrahl wird könnt ihr euren Puls sehen, wenn ihr die Hand ruhig haltet.*

WOW!
Hab ne Taschenlampe mit der kann ich meine Hand durchleuchten/röntgen .... 
Globetrotter Ausrstung | Outdoor Bekleidung Trekking Camping


----------



## Sugar70 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wenn ihr einen Finger auf eure Lasermaus legt und er dann durchstrahl wird könnt ihr euren Puls sehen, wenn ihr die Hand ruhig haltet.*



Docy schrieb:


> Das is total cool, mach ich grad in jeder Ladepause.XD (fast)



Sonst alles klar? Zu bunte Smarties genascht? 
Unglaublich!


----------



## Sugar70 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wenn ihr einen Finger auf eure Lasermaus legt und er dann durchstrahl wird könnt ihr euren Puls sehen, wenn ihr die Hand ruhig haltet.*

Hab ne Taschenlampe mit der kann ich meine Hand durchleuchten/röntgen .... 


Der war gut!


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wenn ihr einen Finger auf eure Lasermaus legt und er dann durchstrahl wird könnt ihr euren Puls sehen, wenn ihr die Hand ruhig haltet.*

Normalerweise ist für allerlei Unsinn die Rumpelkammer der richtige Ort, aber dieser Thread hat auch da einfach keine Daseinsberechtigung. 

Vielleicht sollte man vor der Erstellung eines Threads auch mal die graue Masse - genannt Gehirn - einschalten. Auch wenn es zu später Stunde nicht ganz leicht fällt.


----------

